# أرجو من القادرين على المساعدة ما يقصرو -أحتاج مشروع باستخدام pic



## جابر أبو حمام (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
زى ما بيقولو الحاجة ام الاختراع 
بصراحة انا طلب منا عمل مشروع باستخدام _pic_ وانا الان فى بحر من الافكار مش عارف ارسى على فكرة ودورت على مشاريع باستخدام _plc_ ولقيت بس بردو حاسس فى شى ناقص​ 
لذالك بطلب منكم يا مهندسينا العظماء الى عندو مشروع باستخدام pic ما يقصر ويفيدنا وإن شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتكم​ 
وانا من هنا بحب اشكر البسمهندس احمد سلامة عفيفى على جهدة الرائع وارجو إن يكون فى ميزان حسناتة ​


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (20 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة ما فى ولا رد طيب ردو قولو ما بنقدر ما فى ريحونى


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم هذا موقع يقدم لك شرح للميكروكنترولر من نوع PIC
http://www.mstracey.btinternet.co.uk/pictutorial/picmain.htm
وذلك حتى تتأكد من أنه ليس هنالك أي معلومات إضافية في البيانات الأساسية ليست عندك
وأيضاً هذا كتاب PIC online tutorial
http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/picbasicbook/00.htm
ولدي إستفسار بسيط حول ما نوع المشروع الذي تريد إستخدام الميكروكنترولر به؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (21 أكتوبر 2007)

حياك الله يا غالى انا بدى استخدم pic16F84A and/ OR pic16F877A فى التحكم باى شى انا اجتنى فكرة انو اعمل باستخدام هذة البكات نظام امان لخزنة لو حوليك هذا المشروع كامل وتهدينى اياة بتعمل معروف واذا عندك مشاريع تانية باستخدام هذة البكات بتكون مشكور وحياك الله يا غالى بستنى ردك على احر من الجمر لانى محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (22 أكتوبر 2007)

انا بنتظر ردك يا بشمهندس احمد


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

وربى يستنى فيك بشمهندس لو مو فاضى اعطينى اميلك اراسلك 
:79:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم جابر أعتذر على التأخير حيث كنت أبحث عن مصادر لما طلبته ولكن للأسف لم أجد موقع أو كتاب يتكلم عن هذا التطبيق بإستخدام الميكروكنترولر
ولكن وجدت بعض المواقع التي قد تفيد
http://www.ke4nyv.com/picprojects.htm
http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit /
وتقبل فائق إحترامي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالى وبارك الله فيك وفى حسناتك


----------

